# 3 hour layover is SF what can we do??



## ejp (May 22, 2006)

Will we have enough time to run into the city for a quick bite? Should we stay in the airport?  Any suggestions will be appreciated.  We will be there between 1 to 4 p.m. on our way to Hawaii/Maui


----------



## Hoc (May 22, 2006)

ejp said:
			
		

> Will we have enough time to run into the city for a quick bite? Should we stay in the airport?  Any suggestions will be appreciated.  We will be there between 1 to 4 p.m. on our way to Hawaii/Maui



Unfortunately, with security, you need to plan to be at the airport at least an hour and a half before the flight to get on.  That means you have from 1:30 (when you likely will arrive at the gate and disembark after landing) until 2:30, and the Bart ride will take at least 45 minutes each way with wait.  So, you don't have any time to run into the city.


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2006)

I agree with Hoc.  You really have no time to do anything.  SFO is a horrible airport to get through (I think) and I wouldn't want to chance trying to get back and through security in time.


----------



## pvangordon (May 22, 2006)

One idea is to go to the Hong Kong Flower Lounge in Millbrae for dim sum.  That would be a fairly easy cab right so you can get out of the airport for a little while.


----------



## Jimster (May 22, 2006)

The days of leaving the airport on a short layover are gone.  Given security and lines to check in and possibly late connections, you need to stay put.  Furthermore, SF airport does not lend itself to a quick exit and entrance.  I would not think of leaving any major airport unless I had 5 or 6 hours minimum.  There are traffic jams and other things to consider once you are out of the airport too.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 22, 2006)

I believe there is, or at least was, a nice bar/restaurant that serves good clam chowder and sourdough french bread. There are some bookstores to wander through. It's not a bad airport to be stuck in.
Liz


----------



## Luanne (May 22, 2006)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:
			
		

> I believe there is, or at least was, a nice bar/restaurant that serves good clam chowder and sourdough french bread. There are some bookstores to wander through. It's not a bad airport to be stuck in.
> Liz



Not one of the best, but not one of the worst either. (Oakland would be much worse to be stuck in for three hours,  )  It really depends which terminal you're in as to what all is there.  As I was racing through the new international terminal (where BART comes in) on my way to Terminal 3, where United is, it looked like there was some nice stuff there.


----------



## blr666 (May 22, 2006)

Hi, you won't have enough time to go into the city.  However, there are some nice restaurants in the international terminal.  I believe Ebisu have an outlet at the airport for sushi.  I haven't been there for a while....


----------



## ejp (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I guess we'll stay put and a restaurant at the airport... Any favorites?


----------



## glenn1000 (May 23, 2006)

pvangordon said:
			
		

> One idea is to go to the Hong Kong Flower Lounge in Millbrae for dim sum.  That would be a fairly easy cab right so you can get out of the airport for a little while.



This is a great suggestion. 5-10 minute cab ride from the terminal, 60-90 minutes to eat (it can be busy so would not work if you had a long wait, though you could get take out), and 5-10 minutes back to the airport. That gets you back to the terminal an hour before your flight with boarding passes in hand. Should be fine. Flower Lounge has some of the best dim sum and Chinese seafood in the Bay Area.


----------



## Luanne (May 23, 2006)

glenn1000 said:
			
		

> This is a great suggestion. 5-10 minute cab ride from the terminal, 60-90 minutes to eat (it can be busy so would not work if you had a long wait, though you could get take out), and 5-10 minutes back to the airport. That gets you back to the terminal an hour before your flight with boarding passes in hand. Should be fine. Flower Lounge has some of the best dim sum and Chinese seafood in the Bay Area.



Personally, I wouldn't do it.  I'd be a nervous wreck the entire time wondering if we'd get back in time.   But, that's just me.

If you go to the SFO website you can find a list of all of the restaurants there, click on them and you'll get the location:  http://www.flysfo.com/guide_nonflash/index.html


----------



## loosefeet (May 23, 2006)

I've heard the International Terminal is alot of fun--and good restaraunts.  I'm often running through, so haven't had time to explore.  I love SFO--and don't think getting around is difficult.  No one can say how long security takes, but I've had problems in many other airports...and not much with SFO.  Some of the terminal runs can take some time.


----------



## Luanne (May 23, 2006)

Okay, put it this way.  The short amount of time you'd be able to spend out of the airport, be it in San Francisco or having dim sum in Millbrae, wouldn't be worth it to me.   I would personally be better off just staying in the airport.  This of course is from the woman who spent 4 hours in the Dulles airport on a recent trip.


----------



## Icarus (May 24, 2006)

Are you on United? Lori's Diner is very good. It's tough to go wrong there now with any of the choices. Lori's diner and a food court all with local choices is located at the hub. If you're flying to Hawaii on United, your flight will be departing from one of the 80's gates (which includes gate 90, for some reason). The hub is closest to gate 80 and 81.

Since you have time, the long corridor between landside (security and ticketing, but still inside domestic security) and the hub contains nice museum exhibits. You can take a leisurely stroll and take the time to look at all the exhibits. It actually is a museum. Also, throughout the 80's gates there are plaques with the faces and facts about many local sports heroes. If you're traveling with small children, there's a kids play area near gate 89/90.

If you're on AA you still might be able to walk over to the United pier, since AA and UA both use the same terminal. If you're on Hawaiian or another airline, well, you're on your own. UA's domestic pier is the nicest one at SFO. Maybe they've improved the other terminal since I've used it last, but the others used to be pretty dumpy when compared to the United pier.

If you want to go to the international terminal, you will have to exit and re-enter security to get back to your gate. The international terminal is beautiful, but IMO, not worth the exit through security.

-David


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 24, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> Not one of the best, but not one of the worst either. (Oakland would be much worse to be stuck in for three hours,  ) .


Harrumphhhh!!!!

I was stuck in Boise for five hours this evening.  Give me Oakland any day.


----------



## Luanne (May 24, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> Harrumphhhh!!!!
> 
> I was stuck in Boise for five hours this evening.  Give me Oakland any day.



Well yes, there are much worse airports than Oakland, lol (and I've been in quite a few of them).  I was using it as a bay area comparison.  We fly in and out of Oakland all the time and I actually prefer it to SFO.  I'm just saying there's not a lot there compared to SFO.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 24, 2006)

Luanne, I agree completely. We always fly in and out of Oakland, but years ago I flew into SFO for meetings and it is a much nicer airport, especially for food and book choices.
Liz


----------

